

Bitcoin laws are coming: US Senate launches virty currency probe - esalazar
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/08/14/us_senate_bitcoin_probe/

======
nycacorp
eh, lobbyists will block this as much as possible. Unless Mastercard and Visa
can make money from Bitcoin transactions this will never be any type of
official currency the US and its businesses will adopt

